# Had to see this coming .....



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Fami...n-Crystal-Beach-hires-attorney-139375748.html

The days of personal responsibility are over. No matter where you are and what you're doing, someone should have to pay when things go south.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps they should try to sue God for washing the log on top of the dune....Geez.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Truly sad it happened to a 3 yo. But da fams gotta get someone to fill dem pockets now. Someone gotta pay.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

From what I've read, everyone is trying to figure out how a BIG log like that got up there in the first place. 

The Sheriffs Dept. had already started that investigation. So hiring the lawyer either keeps the investigation going forward swiftly or they are preparing to sue whoever might have placed the log up there or both of the above. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

This is why lawyers get a bad name.

I don't see a judge ever hearing this case.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

FireEater said:


> From what I've read, everyone is trying to figure out how a BIG log like that got up there in the first place.
> 
> The Sheriffs Dept. had already started that investigation. So hiring the lawyer either keeps the investigation going forward swiftly or they are preparing to sue whoever might have placed the log up there or both of the above.
> 
> ...


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i wonder about things like this sometimes. when i was a kid i was not allowed to go near the dunes cause of the dangers, bottles, cans, critters, logs, ect. i guess i see it the same as letting kids randomly play in flood water or on a construction site.
condolences to the family.

but if i saw a 39 foot long, 3 foot diameter log perched on top of the soft sand dunes my spidey sense tells me to walk a little closer to the water.
lawsuits are ridiculous.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not acquanted with this part of the world. So excuse my lack of information.... does the state, county or any municipality maintain the Dunes?

You can see where this is headed...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

fy0834 said:


> Not acquanted with this part of the world. So excuse my lack of information.... does the* state, county or any municipality maintain the Dunes?*
> 
> *You can see where this is headed*...


You know it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Terrible tragedy. My condolences to the family.

With that said, there sure is a lot of beach to walk on. Aren't dunes protected in order to save the vegatation and preserve them.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

At Surfside we see logs getting washed up all the time. I have not seen one washed up on top of the dunes, the dune would wash away if the tide got that high. 
Ken


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

fy0834 said:


> Not acquanted with this part of the world. So excuse my lack of information.... does the state, county or any municipality maintain the Dunes?
> 
> You can see where this is headed...


Mother Nature pretty much maintains the dunes.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bolivar was almost washed away, and under several feet of water, a few years ago. Seems mother nature put it there. Heck, it could have come from South America.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Well since the city charges for access, then there is an assumed liability. If it would have happened out where there is not fee required then there would be no party to sue. When the city started taking money for access, that opens them up to being responsible for gross negligence if the city had been made aware of the possible danger in my opinion.

The big question will be if there is any record of a complaint about the log prior to the accident.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanna sue Ike for putting 5ft of water in my house!NOT!The story is sad that there was loss of life but the parent in charge of the children is the one that should be held responsible.In this world of it's the other guys fault lets hire a attorney and we shall close the beach's off.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Galveston County cleans the beach in that area. Common practice for them to push sea weed, trees, and all other manner of debris into the dunes. This process over time makes more dunes. 

If one of the county loaders pushed the tree there, or if one of the hurricanes put it there should not matter. It is done and over, pointing fingers helps no one unless they are trying to get paid.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

if the water was high enough to wash that tree/log on top of those dunes, that sand dune would be gone. that thing had to be pushed up there by someone. who? we dont know. will we ever know?? maybe, maybe not. lawsuit??? who do you sue? waiting to hear more about it. sad that a kid had to lose his short life on his first outing to the beach. may he RIP!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

what were the parents doing when this happened?......


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Galveston County cleans the beach in that area. Common practice for them to push sea weed, trees, and all other manner of debris into the dunes. This process over time makes more dunes.
> 
> If one of the county loaders pushed the tree there, or if one of the hurricanes put it there should not matter. It is done and over,* pointing fingers helps no one unless they are trying to get paid*.


They lawyered up immediately. They WANT TO GET PAID and will find 'whoever'. And if that does'nt work they will go on to the next 'whoever'. Sux but that's the way it is (as we all know) and it's only getting worse. I don't know of anyone that can disagree with that. It's just a fact.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> if the water was high enough to wash that tree/log on top of those dunes, that sand dune would be gone. !!


Not exactly, high water can make dunes as well. Kinda like the sandbars in the surf. High water put logs onto sand dunes all the time, PINS is a perfect example.It is very possible that the log was put on the beach a long time ago. A dune was built by wind around it, then the recent hurricanes unearthed it leaving it in a location that was dangerous. Often dunes are started by trees, ask anyone who helped place Christmas trees along the beach in Surfside. Mother nature works on a much larger scale then Christmas trees.

I do not know one way or the other how the tree got there, only pointing out that there are many different ways for a large tree to find it's way onto a dune.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Not exactly, high water can make dunes as well. Kinda like the sandbars in the surf. High water put logs onto sand dunes all the time, PINS is a perfect example.


So true i have seen it at least three times when i lived from house to house back in the remodel daze.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

not really for the kid just kinfolks looking to make a dollar. .


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> what were the parents doing when this happened?......


he was supervised... the adults were injured as well. my question is why were the walking so close to an obvious danger? plenty of beach to walk safely.

still sad it had to happen this way.


----------

